# Drowning an Elk Brisket



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

This is my first attempt at "drowning" an elk brisket. Smoking an elk brisket is a challenge, there's zero fat on an elk brisket. So I'm going to add the rub and the smoke to the briskets in the normal fashion but finish the briskets completely submerged in beef oil.

First, get ya an elk. Get a biggun'; elk don't have proportionately big briskets for cryin out loud. And if yer old get someone to help ya haul it to da road:


Cut the briskets off and trim white skin until you're bored to tears. You don't have to get it all off unless you're gonna post pictures on a cooking forum. Frankly, I find it easier to remove the white skin with Photoshop than a knife if I'm putting meat pictures on a BBQ forum. 


At this point I spray a phosphate solution (Amesphos) on the briskets in order to one; help hold the rub, and two: keep the brisket from drying out while smoking. Smear double the amount of rub on the meat as you normally would. I use "Punch yo Papa" Grandpa Tim's Raccoon Rub:


Place the briskets in a preheated 160° smoker for an hour with no smoke. Raise the smoker temp to 200°. Add a pan of sawdust and smoke for however long it takes to see a movie and have dinner with the grandkids; about 3 hours.

Place the smoked briskets in a shallow pan or dish and completely submerge them with beef oil:


Cover with aluminum foil and place the briskets back in the smoker. Drown the briskets in the 200° smoker over night, about 6 hours. Turn off the smoker and let the drowned briskets slowly cool. They will look like this at room temperature...yuck: 


Remove a finished brisket from the beef tallow and slice 3/8" to 1/2" thick. Don't try to slice it any thinner than 3/8", it will just crumble apart:


Now you can slobber yer favorite BBQ sauce on the elk briskets and warm them up in the microwave. Store the smoked elk briskets in the fridge, "drowned" in the beef tallow.

Wow, these came out as tender as any briskets I've ever had. The downside is they taste like beef. :-|

.


----------



## High Desert Elk (Aug 21, 2012)

Should've done my buffalo brisket like this.

Quick question, shouldn't you go down hill to get to da road?


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

High Desert Elk said:


> Should've done my buffalo brisket like this.
> 
> Quick question, shouldn't you go down hill to get to da road?


ah, ha, ha, ho, ho, hee, hee

Surprisingly the meat is not oily. I'm going to do my bison briskets this way too.

.


----------

